
Ask HN: What are you using Rust for in production? - Elof
Also interested in knowing if the project is green field or rewrite. If rewriten, what language were you replacing?
======
vkjv
We are using it to write Express (node.js) middleware via Neon
([https://github.com/neon-bindings/neon](https://github.com/neon-
bindings/neon)). This has a few key benefits:

* Progressively introduce Rust instead of replacing entire applications (Rust really shines in this area)

* Leverage node's strong HTTP and routing story while waiting for this to stabilize in Rust

* Leverage existing tooling for APM, config management, etc.

For example, one middleware verifies the request body with a signature from a
header. Another one parses the body from a `Buffer` to JSON, transforms, and
serializes as protobuf.

